# [RISOLTO] /etc/make.conf non esiste!

## mrfabiolo

Salve, sono nuovo di Gentoo.

Ho installato Gentoo Linux 64-bit

Non penso di aver sbagliato qualcosa, ho fatto tutto simile a come diceva il manuale d'installazione ufficiale. Però ad un certo punto mi dice che sarebbe da configurare il file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf (come scritto in fondo a: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5).

Ecco . . . quel file non esiste. Ho riprovato anche ad installare di nuovo gentoo però con la versione 32 bit. Stessa cosa, non esiste nemmeno lì.

Non è la primissima volta che installo gentoo. Anche una settimana fa l'avevo fatto. Mi ricordo che il file esisteva e anche di aver di aver impostato la variabile USE ecc.

Andando avanti tranquillamente ignorando questo fatto (e quindi non configurando USE e le altre variabili) l'installazione va a buon fine lo stesso. Però anche una volta installato non so dove sia sto benedetto file.

Qualcuno è in grado di darmi spiegazioni?Last edited by mrfabiolo on Fri Sep 21, 2012 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

il file è assolutamente normale che non ci sia. D'altronde contiene personalizzazioni che tu fai al tuo sistema, quindi non avrebbe senso alcuno fornirtene uno "precotto".

un consiglio, salvalo in /mnt/gentoo/etc//portage/make.conf : sarà la nuova posizione da qui a pochi giorni (adesso sono accettate entrambe).

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> il file è assolutamente normale che non ci sia.

 

No, non è normale che non ci sia. Se non è li vuol dire che sta già in /etc/portage/

----------

## Onip

beh, quando avevo installato (eoni fa ormai) io non c'era. c'era make.conf.example, ma non make.conf.

----------

## ago

Io ho rifatto un'installazione proprio oggi ed è presente

----------

## Onip

allora mrfabiolo direi che è il caso di cambiare il mirror da cui scarichi lo stage (e di controllarne l'hash prima di decomprimere)

----------

## bi-andrea

posizione nuova per make.conf....

```
/etc/portage/make.conf
```

buono a sapersi

 :Wink: 

----------

